# Hummers on the flowers



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I told you, you didn't have to do that!!!! Did you shoot that Olympus?....!
You're the best!. Let me know what extra I owe you. 
Nice day here too! Lawn mowing time!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I don't listen very well Dennis and no, haven't had time to blow that Olympus camera up...... yet......lol
Were square buddy..


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Had a bird visit the front porch feeder yesterday and a lot this afternoon. To nervous to perch, just hovered. First I have seen out front since May. I think they visit going north and then again going south.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

don said:


> I don't listen very well Dennis and no, haven't had time to blow that Olympus camera up...... yet......lol
> Were square buddy..


I don't either! It came today and a 'check is in the mail'. :cheeky-sm


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Lol, we're two of a kind Dennis.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

What is the latest date in the LP anyone has seen hummers at their feeders?


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

finlander said:


> What is the latest date in the LP anyone has seen hummers at their feeders?


Still have at least one female here, 9/17. Saw her three times this morning.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I had one fly by the hanging basket Friday but didn't go to the feeder then. Going north in three weeks. I'll keep refreshing the feeders til then.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Had the female thats been here all summer at the feeder this morning. Surprised to see she is still around. The male left about two weeks ago and the other two females about a week ago so she has it all to herself for a change.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I took the feeders down a few days a go but, still have them visiting the few remaining flowers.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Had a female visit the feeder a few minutes ago. She sat on the perch for a minute. Have my cam in my lap now for an attempt for a shot thru a couple of panes of glass.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

View attachment 227491
Here's one attempt...


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

She was back today and this evening. Must be a young one. Lady at the local wild bird store had locals spy a nest with two in it
a month ago. Nature is weird..


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

9-29 today,lots of hummer,(all females) hitting both feeders heavily. Fattening up for the homeward flight.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

My doctor told me today he has seen them in his yard in November.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Was out squirrel hunting and deer scouting this past weekend and had a Hummer buzz my orange hat. LOL


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Nothing at the feeders for a solid week in the Mt Pleasant area so pulled the feeders yesterday, see ya again next Spring !


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

twohats said:


> Was out squirrel hunting and deer scouting this past weekend and had a Hummer buzz my orange hat. LOL


:lol:........You weren't wearing one of these were you!.....

View attachment 228085





don said:


> Nothing at the feeders for a solid week in the Mt Pleasant area so pulled the feeders yesterday, see ya again next Spring !


I haven't seen one since my last post here.
I got soaked but, went and checked the cams today Don. The Pany will do.....

View attachment 228086


View attachment 228087


Baby Brutus......

View attachment 228088


Mama and the babies.......

View attachment 228089


I did get a nice 10 pt. on a S600!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

That's awesome. But no, not that one . Just your typical hunter orange ball cap.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Took it down yesterday thinking it was about time. One came into my garage and got in my face today. She convinced me to put it back up and has been hitting it since.


----------

